

Webcam spying goes mainstream as Miss Teen USA describes hack - dean
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/08/webcam-spying-goes-mainstream-as-miss-teen-usa-describes-hack/

======
chm
I've always assumed that the green light on the Apple laptops is hardwired to
light up when the camera is in use.

Is it so? Can it be bypassed without opening the screen?

~~~
pktm
IIRC, that is how it is with Macs. I've no idea about other brands/hardware
though.

